# ENGLISH - Conversation Group



## GUPAC (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi guys:

I am wonder if out there is any expat interested (clipped) participating in a group of beginers looking for a mentor to practice english language.

Volunteer workshop is around Santa Fe area in a popular neighborhood.

Students are low income guys from public schools who can not afford expensive courses but are very interested in practicing English language.

Simply conversation... no lessons. You know, they ask, you answer as much as you know.

If anyone interested please contact.

I will provide with classroom (small area at my home) plus coffee and cookies. I do this as a service to my community. Even if you are looking for a small place where to have meetings and exchange ideas, will be a pleasure to have you at my home.


----------

